# How do you cut cake?



## maxon8 (May 24, 2006)

How do I cut a cake horizontally in half without going above or below the desired centre line?.
I use a Victorinox serrated 12” slicer knife but never seem get the perfect cut. Other than practice what is the secret!?.

maxon8


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

divide your cake by eye, make a mark with your groovy knife

cut with a steady hand while slicing the cake in a fixed area going across to meet your mark keeping your non slicing hand on top of cake turning it all the while. (use a turntable)

contiue cutting and when you get to the center, you should be finished

secret: flat knife action, steady hand and practice.

:bounce:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Or, you could cheat. 

Simply lay two pieces of wood (1x or 2x, depending upon the size of your layer), one on each side of the layer. Then, use them as a guide for your slicing.

However, if you frost the sides of the cake, the imperfections of the split layers will be unnoticeable. (Except, of course, for you.)


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

the one main point that a lot of ppl don't realize is to keep your eye on your knife, not the cake. if you keep the knife horizontally, your cut will eventually be even. go around the cake once slicing about an inch from the edge, then keep going round and round slicing deeper towards the centre while keep ing your other hand on top of the cake at all times. that hand will tell you where your knife is. 

i can explain in so much detail, but you really have to do it enough to get a feel for it. if your do break your cake slices, its ok, just piece it back together..


----------



## mikex1337 (Jun 6, 2007)

Practice makes perfect. There are no "tricks." Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

eyeball your cake at half, go aroung the outside of your cake with your knife just cutting in about 1/2 in.. Then use a length of fishing line to get a good cut.. Insert the middle of the fishing line into the slit you have made with your knife, just kinda guide it into the slit a wee bit, then slowly pull the ends of the fishing line together till they meet and cross over. 
Works every time!!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I should have added a photo of what I use to cut cakes.. Its very hard to see in this photo, but if you look closely it has a small serated thing that you are supposed to be able to mark and make the small cut for the fishing line.. That part does not work so great so I never use it.. But..... this gadget also has a long length of fishing line attached to it and thats the part I DO use all the time..

I would think if you bought yourself some good fishing line you'll have pretty well the same thing.. But just in case, here's a photo of my cake cutting gadget!

Layer Cake Slicer by Frieling


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I start cutting with the knife in the center, and turn the cake so that i always have the knife near the edge and can see where i'm cutting,

E-Z


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

two good rules , that I use 
1)freeze or refrig. cake for 4 to six hours(If frozen thaw out a little before you start.
2) have a knife and hot water to keep the crumbs from ruining the layers.
after that its just Practice.


----------

